# Pictures of Trail Riding in Washington



## AQHA13 (Apr 19, 2017)

I am blessed to live in a state with such beautiful and diverse trails. My mare, Abbe, and I have been going out more and I'd like to share pictures with yous! 
Here we are together in the Wenas Wildlife area:









Clearly too much energy:


















LT Murray Wildlife Area (Mud Flats):













































Easton, WA :
We spent several days at Silver Ridge Ranch last week and woke up each morning to some snow, but we had fun none the less. We went riding on their private trails to Kachess Lake and Lake Easton State Park/ John Wayne Trail


----------



## AQHA13 (Apr 19, 2017)

Yesterday in the Wenas Wildlife Area:


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

very, very nice!!! 

silver ridge? is that at crystal springs?

here's me riding at Taylor Mt. some years back









and just at Bridle Trails State park















and Cougar Mt.


----------



## loveduffy (Dec 22, 2011)

ow I can not wait for winter to be over nice pictures


----------



## AQHA13 (Apr 19, 2017)

Gorgeous pictures! The vegetation is so different on the west side of the state than the east. 
Silver Ridge Ranch is about an hour and 30 minutes outside of Seattle on I90. Its just across the freeway from the small town of Easton.


----------



## AQHA13 (Apr 19, 2017)

Spring came really early here! We've been feeling the warm weather for almost a month now


----------



## mrwithers (Jun 25, 2014)

Good looking horses there. I want to do some back country rides this summer out in the Teanaway/Salmon La Sac area. I know those mountains well since I'm out there all winter on the snowbike/snowmobile and on the dirtbike in the summer. 

Don't forget to check out the Washington locals thread. Maybe we can coordinate some WA locals from this forum for a ride this summer. Washington region thread

Lord Hill Park in Monroe, WA








Grateful Pine Farm property trail Snohomish, WA








Soaring Eagle Park Sammamish, WA















My "other" horse, Teanaway


----------



## AQHA13 (Apr 19, 2017)

Beautiful horse, beautiful scenery!! I would totally be up for a ride  the teanaway would actually be a great place to host a ride as well because its pretty centrally located.


----------



## whisperbaby22 (Jan 25, 2013)

Beautiful, thanks.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

we went a ways back to this church camp , near Cle Elum. it's a very basic place, and usually very full in the summer. but, in spring, fall and winter, they have lots of room. cabins avail, with corals and a sort of small arena, but the big thing is trails! on the property, and nearby. one of these days, gonna get some folks to go up there. only 1.5 hours from Seattle.

http://www.campkoinonia.org/Pictures/index.html


----------

